# Problème Partition Clé USB



## VLG (18 Janvier 2008)

Il m'arrive un truc étonnant avec ma nouvelle clé USB
Lorsqu'elle monte sur le bureau, 2 lecteurs s'ouvrent simultanément... Je pense donc qu'il y a par défaut deux partitions sur la même clé.
Cette option ne me convient pas vraiment, est-il possible de supprimer cette seconde partition?
J'ai essayé de formater la clé avec "Utilitaires de Disque" mais le problème est toujours là...
Merci pour vos conseils...


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

Quand tu vas dans l'utilitaire de disque, peux tu accéder à l'onglet "Partitionner" comme je le fais sur mon disque dur interne sur ce screenshot.








Moi, je n'ai qu'une partition, toi, tu devrais en avoir deux. Tu supprimes et tu en refais une seule en MS-DOS.


----------



## VLG (18 Janvier 2008)

ok, merci...


----------

